# screen play WORLD WAR 3



## WolfLarsen (Sep 11, 2006)

*screen play*
 
An excerpt from the Screenplay GOD AND THE DEVIL DANCING THROUGH WORLD WAR III TOGETHER By Wolf Larsen

In one of the burning cities a little child in diapers sits SCREAMING hysterically outside among the ruins.  A parade of people with missing limbs and / or no heads / and / or giant bullet holes through their bodies marches past the baby.  Many of the people are bleeding profusely as they chant:

“Miles and miles of barbed wire everywhere!  Watchtowers stalking over our heads and searchlights invading our minds and tanks rolling like hordes of locusts through our cities! Every day is the apocalypse of now!  The bombs fall and fall like a plague.”

– Then the marchers begin to sing:​​“Sing a new sky!  Swing a word around a curve and watch it explode into a painting!  Splash the painting up and up past the sky and watch it become a phrase of poetry crashing through your house!  Take that poem turn it into a car and drive around in a restless journey for years and years and watch that journey erupt and thunder back into a poem again!  Grab a woman – fuck her until every poem is an earthquake and every earthquake is a man and a woman making love! Touch love!  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------censored-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------!”

– As the people chant and sing the child in diapers continues SCREAMING HYSTERICALLY.  A smiling happy couple run past the screaming child and through the parade/demonstration.  Then a bomb falls on the baby.  The baby screams no more…

          Suddenly everyone jumps out of the sky and builds upon the ruins of the bombed cities.  When the people are done building up the cities the planes come and bomb all the cities again.  Then the people start building the cities back up again as they sing war songs.

Paintings begin swirling all around together in a splash of happy and sad and angry everything and all the rain falling on the earth begins SCREAMING.  Each raindrop has its own facial expression and is SCREAMING something different.  One raindrop SCREAMS:
“Human struggle is a giant wave of volcanoes constantly erupting and erupting across the centuries.”

– And another raindrop SCREAMS:​​“Welcome the coming Civil War with a kiss!  Be ready!  Bury guns under your houses!  Hide them in the floorboards and walls of your apartments!  Prepare!”

A member of the theater audience SCREAMS:​​“And the soldiers lined up in front of the angry people!  The officers screamed and screamed at the soldiers to ‘fire’!  But the longer the soldiers gazed at the angry people facing them the more they felt they were looking into the mirror.  In their fantasies and dreams near naked ladies approached them from the crowd with flowers in their hands and smiles on their faces.  The soldiers turned around and shot their officers full of hundreds of bullet holes.  Their corpses bleed all over the street like a happy child running under the sun.  The soldiers turned around and marched over the bodies of the dead officers.  The crowd cheered and surged behind the soldiers.”

– Another member of the audience sings:​ 
“Making love to you is like smearing every bright happy color in the universe all over our naked bodies.  When my penis is inside of you it feels like every flower and every plant and every tree are all singing and singing and their song surrounds us like a big happy smile.  When you tell me to cum inside of you and give you a baby I just want to reach out and grab the whole planet in my hand and just give it to you.  And when you tell me to hug you and hug you I feel the blue sky dripping lusciousness all over us I feel everything everywhere saying the word ‘happy’ over and over again.”

Copyright 2005 by Wolf Larsen

If you would like to read more you may go to:
*http://www.secretwebsites.com/screenplay.htmhttp://www.secretwebsites.com/screenplay.htmhttp://www.secretwebsites.com/screenplay.htm*Screenplay

*screen play*


----------



## mammamaia (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry, but this doesn't resemble a screenplay in the least, wolf... neither does the stuff you have on your site, i'm afraid... you need to study the film industry-mandated format for scripts and take a serious look at the real thing, to see how they must be set up and typed... 

if you're planning to produce and direct your own movie, then it doesn't matter, but if you want anyone in the industry to take you seriously as a screenwriter, you have to write like one...

i mentor many aspiring screenwriters and have links to format, plus lots of tips on the basics of the craft, if you want to email me for 'em...

hugs, maia 
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s (Sep 17, 2006)

I liked it, it went well with the song I was listening to. 
(mother-pink floyd)

However, I agree with mammamaia. It doesn't follow normal script guidelines.


----------



## WolfLarsen (Nov 13, 2006)

*Hello!*

Guidelines?  I'm allergic to guidelines.

Actually, I write down what's in my head.

I'm not trying or thinking about being commercial.  Creativity and commercialism are enemies.  Almost everything commercial is garbage.

Think about it - the most popular restaurant in the world is McDonalds - YUK!  Which is how I feel about most of what's in the "literature" section of the big bookstores.  They're just serving up the literary equivalent of the Big Mac. 

Cheers!

Wolf Larsen


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 14, 2006)

so, you're going to fund, produce, and direct this yourself?... that's the only way you'll get away with ignoring 'guidelines'... 

where do you intend to show this flick, after you shell out the hundreds of thousands-to-millions of bucks it'll cost ya to do it your way?... if not aiming for anything 'commercial' does that mean you'll show it for free?...


----------



## George_Moyle (Nov 14, 2006)

*WolfLarsen:*  Lower the font for the screenplay!  Also, you say creativity is an enemy?  If that's your thought process you shouldn't be writing.
*mammamaia:*  Indie films are on the rise and with current technology it's possible to make a film with a very low-budget.  Sci-Fi would be hard to do that as though.

-_George Moyle_


----------



## mammamaia (Nov 15, 2006)

yes, george, i know that, since i work with lots of aspiring screenwriters... but this guy says he eschews commercialism, which would seem to mean he wouldn't be producing it to sell, or show it to make money, regardless of how much or how little it would cost him to produce... and, from what he's showing here, this would _not_ be an especially _low_-budget flick...


----------



## WolfLarsen (Nov 26, 2006)

*Hello.*

Thank you everyone for your comments.

Some guy said I was against creativity.  That makes no sense.  I think creativity is great!

Regarding the whole commercial aspect who cares about that?  It's better to just forget about commercialism and just write what you want to write - otherwise there's a good chance you will just write garbage.

Most of my books were written while I had a seasonal job in Alaska where I worked up to 100 hour weeks four months of the year and I had 8 months a year of total freedom to live wherever I wanted to and write whatever I wanted to.  I didn't give a damn about all the traditional commercial publishers and venues and all that.  What for?

I know people who wrote traditional commercial books.  Where are their books now?  Out of print!  The traditional publishing conglomerates rarely publicize your book enough.  All those fantasies of making a mint are just pipe dreams 99% of the time.  I think it's better to just forget about writing commercial stuff that's probably garbage and just write whatever you want.  

But everybody should just do with their life however they please.  Why listen to me?  But I'm certainly going to write whatever I please in any form I want to.

Best wishes to all the commentators!

Cheers!

Wolf Larsen


----------

